# Power Failure Help Needed Again Please



## frenchfancy (May 21, 2005)

Hi everyone, looking for help yet again. The 12v system in th m/h is working, but nothing on the mains. Have checked and changed all relevant fuses. No electric sockets live, no lamps, on the 240 system, no microwave, no hot water heater, and on it goes, have sat reading the book, have checked the RCD unit, 2 green windows showing, so not tripped,anyone got any further ideas as what to look for.


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Have you [apart from a visual look] checked ALL fuses with a multimeter to make sure of fuse continuity ? . . [fuses 'may' look ok but still be faulty & doing this will make sure fuses are all ok.

- only two weeks ago we had a similar problem which was caused by a fuse which looked ok but was faulty


----------



## bktayken (Oct 11, 2008)

Could be a broken wire in your hookup cable or the house plug your using for the hook up cable ...you are connecting to an outside 240 source I assume and is it live.


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker (Aug 21, 2012)

Just to reiterate the fuse check vicdicdoc has mentioned. I had a problem with my electrics (well actually with my wiring  ) and blew something. I have an elekroblock in my van and scrupulously checked the fuses across the bridge with a voltage meter. It wasn't until I removed the unit for shipping off for repair that I decided to remove all the fuses in case they were crushed in transit. The first fuse I removed came out leaving one of the blades behind, the bridge was still intact. Replaced the elektroblock and fuse and everything worked fine. I won't be so quick in future to roll my eyes, gnash my teeth and look heavenward when anyone suggests 'checking the fuses'...
Good luck with your electrics!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Whenever I get a complete power failure and the breakers LOOK OK, I reset them all fully. Fully press them off and fully back on again. They can be deceptive.

Ray.


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

First step has to be to check you actualy connected to a live supply.
No point in checking all over the van if nothing is coming in.
Has the supply post tripped?
If you are brave enough, can you stick volmeter meter probes into your hook up socket?
Can you borrow another hook up cable and try that where you are plugged in and then try that cable in a different socket if there is still no power?
You are on hook up, I presume! :lol:

I was wakened at 7 one morning when my CPAP machine stopped - the van next to me had asked for his cable to be unplugged from the locked suppy box because they wanted an early start - Mine got unplugged instead!


----------



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

Yes, this may sound daft, but are you sure there is 240V going in? I once spent hours changing fuses, worrying, switching on and off the RCD before I realised it was the campsite, not us!


----------



## frenchfancy (May 21, 2005)

I am going to do all the checks you have all suggested, and get back to you hopefully with the electric restored


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I would echo the start at the source check and then isolate each component and verify it's OK;

240 supply - socket - plug into socket - cable - input to MH - circuit breakers on unit - each individual fuse or circuit breaker on output

if you don't have a multimeter (or the confidence to try using it on 240v) then have you alternative e.g. EHU cable, alternative socket you can plug into, fuses and try substituting each item in turn.

Hopefully you will have found a switch somewhere that is inadvertently switched off......... :roll: :lol: 

Dave


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Easy way to check you have mains and you should do it EVERY time you hook up! is to press the RCD test button if it doesn't trip you have no electric or it is faulty


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Techno100 said:


> Easy way to check you have mains and you should do it EVERY time you hook up! is to press the RCD test button if it doesn't trip you have no electric or it is faulty


Good point - can I just clarify what you mean?

On many sites e.g. CC or C&CC sites there are RCD's in the EHU post - I can see that pressing that will tell rapidly that the service is live,

but many (if not all) MH have an RCD in the input and that will ONLY indicate that the service is live if there is power going through the socket, wire and input to the MH RCD.

Was that what you meant ? Sorry if I am being obtuse but I have visions of me trying the RCD in the van and it's not working as there is no power coming through the wire from the EHU post........

Dave


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I note that the OP has NOT been back on here and reassured us all, I hope he has not found the missing power at his fingertips....  

that would be shocking! (like the pun is, I could say it was current but probably won't)

I just do hope that we hear where the problem was.........

Dave


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Yes I meant the rcd will only function on test if it has live neutral and earth, it will not trip without a voltage


----------

